# Well you remember me just getting my Christmas gift?



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well we put it together I warped it and started weaving. It has black and gray and pink and burgundy. It will have bands of the pink and burgundy close to the top in the center and at the bottom the rest will be the black and gray. I started when I got up for work at 5 am and found out I didn't have to go because of SNOW. Any way just got this far. Do you believe the dog the cat and the girls(chickens) all had to eat then I had to clean off the car do the walk way 3'xs today cause we have a foot and it is still snowing. Might not have work tomorrow either. Maybe get a chance to do more on it. The hardest part is joining the material in mid stream you have to stop to join it. I have most of my strips done just need to cut the slip where you connect them it is easier to do before hand. The whole thing is very big and I have to find a chair to do it off of as my arms hurt weaving that high. But it is my new toy and I'm having a ball.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow! What an undertaking. Looks good so far. Please keep us updated with pics as the work progresses. :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like life is a "mixed bag" at the moment--the joy of your new toy and the toil of snow removal. 

How nice that you finally have your weaving. Is there any way you can change the position of the loom to ease the strain of reaching so far? Take care with the stretching and also the strain of shoveling snow--those can both cause injuries that take long recovery times. Hope you figure out some way to ease the strain.

What fiber/material are you using in this picture? It looks like it is heavier than yarn. Keep showing us your progress . . . very interesting.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I remember-- because I thought it was so interesting- I do want to see the finished project. I was looking at these at a craft fair- they were high but a lot of work goes into making them.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

What is it you are making?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking good!,


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks great.......how did you know those "are my favorite colours?"


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks like you are doing a great job on this!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm using cotton fabric. Cut into 2 inch strips. The white is cotton fabric cut into 1 inch strips. I am making a rag rug. I will take a picture and post more tomorrow after work off to bed early to rise early to bed. Have a good night. It is time consuming This little bit along with warping the frame was about 3 hours. Plus lots of coffee this morning. lol lol lol


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

lucky you can't wait to see your first project :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking fabulous,keep up the good work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

its going to be fabulous!!!! can't wait to see the finished rug. . . enjoy


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Perfect timing! Glad you have the time off to play with your new toy!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks interesting. I was wondering if it is hard to work with your arms up all the time. That is going to be a gorgeous rug. Glad you are enjoying it so much and got a bit of extra time to work on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I'm using cotton fabric. Cut into 2 inch strips. The white is cotton fabric cut into 1 inch strips. I am making a rag rug. I will take a picture and post more tomorrow after work off to bed early to rise early to bed. Have a good night. It is time consuming This little bit along with warping the frame was about 3 hours. Plus lots of coffee this morning. lol lol lol


The trick is to sew the ends together, then wrap around a shuttle, then use the shuttle to weave with. I have a floor loom for rag rugs. I sew the ends of the rags to one another, then roll in balls. Wrap the shuttle, and cut the end. When I come to the end of the rag on the shuttle, I leave it hang, wrap the shuttle again, and over lap the two free ends. Continue weaving. As long as you are packing your work as you go, the ends won't unravel. I would overlap the ends by about 3-4 inches. Do your instructions tell you to weave from the top down? It looks like it would work easier to work from the bottom up. Mine are worked flat. Of course, my loom takes up a lot more space!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

looking good! my you are ambitious, but it will be beautiful at the end!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Snow removal over and over again is no fun, but the snow at least gave you some time off work so you can work with your new weaving frame. It looks like you're off to a great start.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am jealous....always wanted to give this a try.
you are doing a nice job on this rug....I like the colors, too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have fun wth your new loom. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I'm using cotton fabric. Cut into 2 inch strips. The white is cotton fabric cut into 1 inch strips. I am making a rag rug. I will take a picture and post more tomorrow after work off to bed early to rise early to bed. Have a good night. It is time consuming This little bit along with warping the frame was about 3 hours. Plus lots of coffee this morning. lol lol lol


A few years ago I bought the frame to make a rag rug.
I even started setting aside fabric to cut into strips. But I never got started. someday......


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

RachelL said:


> Wow! What an undertaking. Looks good so far. Please keep us updated with pics as the work progresses. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, you are doing a great job. You just need to turn it upside down now and work the other end for the same amount. It will tell you that in your pattern book. Are you working on the frame when you work on it? I haven't bought the stand yet because I don't know if you can use the stand while you twine. Will look for your finished picture. I made one rug out of material and now have a wool one on the frame. Keep up the good work. 
Willie.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

This type of rug is not made that way.you work with two strips at a time and twist or twine them over and under each warp. Need to use shorter strips so they don't get to tangled.
Willie


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I know you are enjoying using your new toy. The work is lovely!


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking good. I need to get my loom out again. I gt mine at the Houston International Quilt show several years ago. I saw it demo'd by the country Threads Quilt shop people in their booth at the show, Can't wait to see your finished item.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Williesied said:


> This type of rug is not made that way.you work with two strips at a time and twist or twine them over and under each warp. Need to use shorter strips so they don't get to tangled.
> Willie


I know about meeting in the middle. Was going to start the other side now. Will show pictures when I get that side done.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Good. Just wanted to let you know in case you didn't. 
Willie


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Williesied said:


> Good. Just wanted to let you know in case you didn't.
> Willie


Thanks Willie, I usually look into and read and watch what ever I can be fore even starting something new. This was a long 3 or 4 months of doing so before I started. Then I was able to order the loom and start.


----------

